# Ielts requirement



## Sukhvinder (Sep 7, 2012)

My eoi has been selected and my qualification, master of science, was conducted entirely in english by a recognised institution on the nz immigration site...also, my occupation is in the long term skill shortage list...so, do you all think i need ielts anyway, or my qualification, done entirely in english would suffice? Is there anyone on this forum who migrated to nz as a skilled migrant without ielts?


----------



## bdl123 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi,
I am an RGN who was born in England and studied all my life in England. My qualification and entire schooling has been in English but I still had to complete and pass IELTS. This was to satisfy NZ nursing registration requirements, not immigration so our situations may differ. What I'm trying to say is that, in my experience, if the IELTS is required it makes no difference what language you have completed your studies in, or even whether or not English is your 1st language.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Agreed. Had a friend moving over earlier this year, and he has completed his degree in English in Singapore, and last minute NZ authority asked him to submit IELTS result


----------



## nedian2k (Aug 26, 2012)

I know the person he was Computer Engineer , He provided the English education certificates and Nz authority accepted his certificates and didnt appear in IELTS.


----------

